# Ripped off by my FLGS, need options



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Just as the title says, after 17 years of supporting my FLGS, everything came crashing to an astonishingly, abysmal end on Wednesday. 

I went into make my purchase which consisted of a box of Khorne Berzerkers [33.00], a citadel medium drybrush [8.00 from him], a 6 pack of epoxy brushes [1.88], and a diet pepsi [1.00]. Roughly 44 bucks, he doesn't charge his longtime customers sales tax. He was on the phone talking to tech support, trying to unfuck his computer & helping 2 other guys purchase a 500.00 RC car. He rang me up and I didn't bother to check the receipt, never been a resaon to, He always cut me deals in the past. I've been a LONGTIME customer. We joke that I've spent so much money in there I put his son through college. 

I get home and get sidetracked with wife, kids, life and shelf away my bag-o-goodies until the next day. The next day I'm ready to do some work, THEN I had a problem. While taking everthing out of the bag, I notice the receipt.....68 dollars. My first thought was how much was that damned brush? So I call the LGS and talk to him and explain the situation. I tell him I'm not accusing him of anything, he was busy it's probably an honest mistake. He proceeds to tell me he knows his math is right, he confirmed it with me and started talking about my buying a Raptor blister. I told him he had that on hold for me and I put it back last month b/c I'd picked up 8 in a trade and was given 5 more recently.

Long story short [ too late ] after 17 years of business with this guy, I figured he'd know I'd NEVER try to rip him off and give me the benefit of the doubt, but nope. He wouldn't hear it. Told me he's right & knows it, all but accused me of trying to steal from him. So now I'm done. I'll play nice nice since his store is the only place in my town to game, but he'll never get another dime of my money. A business relationship and friendship went down the drain over 24 dollars. That puts me in a tough spot though. Now I need a good, trustworthy, fast, preferably cheaper alternative to make my purchases from. I'd prefer not to buy direct from GW unless I absolutely have to.

Any ideas mates?

FFX


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

eBay is your friend. Nice of you to have the restraint not to punch him in the face though, I know I would.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so hes cut you deals in the past and does not charge you sales tax and you didnt check your recipt and you wont buy from him for 24 dollars, sounds like your cutting off your own nose to spite your face so to speak.

i would take the loss and carry on, you game there and hes giving you a good deal, you need him more than he needs you tbf


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

its due to his good will that he ever gave you a discount, hes completely within his right to charge you r.r.p.

youre getting in a stress because he was rushed and probably diddnt want to give you a discount infront of other customers. you havent been wronged, and there is no problem

my local model shop gives a small discount to members of our gaming club. i dont always get it, i dont expect it and i dont ask for it. if i get it i consider myself damn lucky.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Always pays to check your change.
Once you walk out the door, you don't have any proof.
Even if your in a rush, it only takes half a second as you are putting the change/receipt into your pocket, just to check that its at least within $10.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Firefighter X said:


> Just as the title says, after 17 years of supporting my FLGS, everything came crashing to an astonishingly, abysmal end on Wednesday.
> 
> I went into make my purchase which consisted of a box of Khorne Berzerkers [33.00], a citadel medium drybrush [8.00 from him], a 6 pack of epoxy brushes [1.88], and a diet pepsi [1.00]. Roughly 44 bucks, he doesn't charge his longtime customers sales tax. He was on the phone talking to tech support, trying to unfuck his computer & helping 2 other guys purchase a 500.00 RC car. He rang me up and I didn't bother to check the receipt, never been a resaon to, He always cut me deals in the past. I've been a LONGTIME customer. We joke that I've spent so much money in there I put his son through college.
> 
> ...


From the sounds of it he has probably saved you a lot more than $24 over the years. Sure, you may have just lost the $24 and got nothing from it, but you still have saved due to the guy not charging you as much over the years. 

So maybe it would be best to just suck it up and try to sort it out with the guy, get back to how you were and you might still be able to salvage the deal you got.

And then from then on check your change so if he does make another mistake you can show him your items and then compare to the receipt and he can't accuse you of anything then.

If not, then Ebay and other online retailers are your best option. I've been gaming and painting for 3/4 years now and I have only been in a GW store twice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> so hes cut you deals in the past and does not charge you sales tax and you didnt check your recipt and you wont buy from him for 24 dollars, sounds like your cutting off your own nose to spite your face so to speak.
> 
> i would take the loss and carry on, you game there and hes giving you a good deal, you need him more than he needs you tbf


So true......don't kick a gift horse in the mouth he has saved you lots of money and your bitching over 24 dollars...? for what you bought if it was else where you would be paying more then 33 bucks for khorne beserkers! (More like 42+ per box)

So in short.

He has still saved you money, suck up a bit of loss princess.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If it was my only inway to get GW stuff I'd not of even said a thing, especially after he's helped you out in the past. I'd suggest being the bigger man and apologise to rebuild your relationship. Which I know is hard to stomach but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, it was in front of other customers? Then I might be more inclined to understand it if he suddenly did not want to give the rebate.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am sure that this has more to do with the long time relationship/friendship you had and the feeling that he doesn't trust you. That is why buisness men can't really be good friends with their customers. If you both are that close yyou could go in and talk once more face to face. If not then yes Ebay or maybe another online vendor will work. I occasionally buy through the war store.


Doc


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Nuke him from orbit.

It's the only way to be sure...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So Dave where did his math and your math not line up? I would go in face to face and chat with the guy. He says his math was right but I am not even seeing where he could have gotten an extra 23 bucks. Now I am curious.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

The point that most of you guys who are telling me to " suck it up " are missing is the insinuation from him that I'd steal from him or try to cheat him. THAT is what changed our relationship, both professionally and personally. I made it crystal fucking clear to him that I didn't think it was done intentionally, and was clearly a miscalculation. No dice. No it wasn't in front of other customers, the RC guys were still doing their thing and the store owner was on the phone with tech support.

I don't give a fuck about 24 dollars, and yes I've saved 100 times that by not being charged sales tax over 15-17 years. And even if I had bought a Raptor, it's only 15 bucks so once again the math STILL doesn't add up. That still doesn't change the fact that I'm pissed that he'd think I'd ever try to be shady with him & that if that is what he thinks of me as a longtime, loyal customer, then I should take my business elsewhere.

FFX


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Firefighter X said:


> The point that most of you guys who are telling me to " suck it up " are missing is the insinuation from him that I'd steal from him or try to cheat him. THAT is what changed our relationship, both professionally and personally. I made it crystal fucking clear to him that I didn't think it was done intentionally, and was clearly a miscalculation. No dice. No it wasn't in front of other customers, the RC guys were still doing their thing and the store owner was on the phone with tech support.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about 24 dollars, and yes I've saved 100 times that by not being charged sales tax over 15-17 years. And even if I had bought a Raptor, it's only 15 bucks so once again the math STILL doesn't add up. That still doesn't change the fact that I'm pissed that he'd think I'd ever try to be shady with him & that if that is what he thinks of me as a longtime, loyal customer, then I should take my business elsewhere.
> 
> FFX


Hmmm, im getting the feeling your telling people here more out of the need for a rant about it, than for peoples opinions, and you had already made your mind up about not buying from him again. If thats the case, then fair enough, he ripped you off once. But from the sounds of it, you where ripped off by the clerk, not the shop owner, and should mention that little fact to the shop owner, and try and rescue what remains of your relationship with the store owner before you've let this proverbial bridge burn to ashes.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this. You are called the 'customer' for a reason. It is your custom to bring him your business. 

If over 15 years a customer has regularly gotten discounts and deals as a part of their relationship with the store owner, then it is perfectly reasonable that a customer would expect that to continue. And to be angry if it doesn't. Those deals have become a reasonable expectation and a part of the ongoing relationship.

I think KoC has the right of it. Just check the receipt. The math sounds off, but you haven't listed us your receipt, and it is academic now. As far as the shop owner knows you might have lost it after buying the items, and are trying to get a refund.

More over, if the store has a 'customer holds' area you may have been able to ask him to check that for the offending extra raptor.

It sounds like things got heated fast. And it might be worth talking things over with him in a different way. It might be a matter of rephrasing, in those terms, which I doubt you used with him. Something like, 


"Do you really think I'd try to steal a raptor from you? I've been a dedicated customer here for 15 years! It has been my pleasure to know you and to shop here. That relationship isn't worth a single blister pack! You have been generous with me over the years and I'm surprised (or disappointed) you thought I would cheat you in return."
Then maybe something like, "Can you explain x, y, z, on this receipt? Did the clerk leave anything on the counter that day?"
It could be possible to ask him to check his inventory to see if there is an extra over what he expects he sold, but that's likely more trouble than its worth for him, and would be an equal and opposite insinuation on your part. 

I'd guess he doesn't want to lose your business, but I'm sure he doesn't want to lose face or set a bad precedent either.

Cheers,
Kreuger

p.s. - After working more than a decade in retail - I believe with every fiber of my being that the customer isn't always right - and is often wrong or attempting some scheme. I've worked for big corporate stores and Ma'n'Pa's and I've caught shop lifters, scammers, and creeps at both. I've seen all sorts of return scams, counterfeits, thefts, and creeps trying to bully sales clerks to break rules and repeat coupons. Thankfully. those folks are always a minority, but a frustrating and costly one. Any savvy shop owner needs to be on their guard all the time.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you only spoke to him the next day, maybe it was a bad week for him or something. It's rough sledding in the LGS business these days and maybe he just dropped a bunch of money on that tech support or had to buy a new computer or something. I'd say give it a week and bring it up again in a friendly way. Maybe offer to split the difference or use it as a discount toward a future purchase. If he's still a jerk about it, maybe then you go elsewhere.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Firefighter X said:


> The point that most of you guys who are telling me to " suck it up " are missing is the insinuation from him that I'd steal from him or try to cheat him. THAT is what changed our relationship, both professionally and personally. I made it crystal fucking clear to him that I didn't think it was done intentionally, and was clearly a miscalculation. No dice. No it wasn't in front of other customers, the RC guys were still doing their thing and the store owner was on the phone with tech support.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about 24 dollars, and yes I've saved 100 times that by not being charged sales tax over 15-17 years. And even if I had bought a Raptor, it's only 15 bucks so once again the math STILL doesn't add up. That still doesn't change the fact that I'm pissed that he'd think I'd ever try to be shady with him & that if that is what he thinks of me as a longtime, loyal customer, then I should take my business elsewhere.
> 
> FFX


you obviously do give a fuck about the $24 dollars because you rang him and challenged him on it, to which he said "er i dont think so", the point people were making is so hes saved you a shit ton o money, he cocked up once and your on his case saying "im sure it wasnt intentional" which could easily have been taken as " your incompetent and i want my money back" plus once you have left the store your boned for incorrect charges. 

The insinuation only came after your call to challenge the price which people are saying you shouldnt have made because you had a good little thing going ,it would have been better to say "o well that will teach me to check my reciept before i leave the store next time, but not to worry i have saved alot of money in the past and will do in the future" 

Yes your a customer, yes you have been ripped off, yes you are likely owed $24 but in the grand scheme of things was it worth it?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

B&K, realize that he's only pissed off at being thought a liar and a thief, which is fully understandable IMO.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Firefighter X said:


> Any ideas mates?
> 
> FFX


Balaclava, plastic bags over shoes, pieces of sprue in the tread of the shoes, baggy clothes, can of petrol, kerosene soaked rope, and a match?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am with FFX on this, he was called a liar by the very person that should have known better and because you are having a bad day that vendor has no right to call a very loyal customer a liar and a thief.

There is no excuse for this, if the pressure is too much for the vendor then get out of the business.

The vendor should have said, ok sure bring in the receipt and i'll refund the overpayment.

Also there is a a misconception that RRP is the actual price, it isn't it stands for recommended retail price, which means that once you pay your suppliers wholesale price you can sell that product at any price you want.

Like GW for instance say Abaddon is $20.00 RRP, after i buy it for $7.00 wholesale i can then sell it for $10 or $40 it is up to me at which price i sell it.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Firefighter X said:


> The point that most of you guys who are telling me to " suck it up " are missing is the insinuation from him that I'd steal from him or try to cheat him. THAT is what changed our relationship, both professionally and personally. I made it crystal fucking clear to him that I didn't think it was done intentionally, and was clearly a miscalculation. No dice. No it wasn't in front of other customers, the RC guys were still doing their thing and the store owner was on the phone with tech support.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about 24 dollars, and yes I've saved 100 times that by not being charged sales tax over 15-17 years. And even if I had bought a Raptor, it's only 15 bucks so once again the math STILL doesn't add up. That still doesn't change the fact that I'm pissed that he'd think I'd ever try to be shady with him & that if that is what he thinks of me as a longtime, loyal customer, then I should take my business elsewhere.
> 
> FFX


See, this is where I think the problem was. The whole situation reeks of an honest mistake (long time business relationship, he was busy/distracted, you were busy/distracted). But what caused the problem was two men with inflexible egos butting heads. He's just as proudly asserting that he couldn't have made a mistake as you're declaring that you're honor has been sullied and you've been ripped off.

Think of the call from his end. Saying, as you say you did, with "I'm not accusing you of anything, but" IS an accusation. It's a passive way of pointing out that you've considered that their might be foul-play involved. That put him on the instant defensive, asserting that he could not have made a mistake: however wrongly, he might think giving you the money would be admitting shady business practices.

It's ultimately as simple as losing twenty dollars because it fell out of your wallet. With the story as presented, I seriously don't think he intended to steal 20+ dollars from you (why now, after so many years? why just 20, if he really wanted to steal from you?). Drop the animosity, and sure, shop somewhere else for a while, because by the sound of things no one is going to want to admit it was a mistake.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> B&K, realize that he's only pissed off at being thought a liar and a thief, which is fully understandable IMO.


EXACTLY ! You hit it right on the head.

Also the store owner was the clerk that rang me up. He doesn't have any hired help.

The whole point of this threat was to ask around about other wholesalers/online retailers besides GW & explain why I'm in the market for a new supplier. Preferably Stateside. I wanted to see who you guys use so I knew what my options were. I won't do business with anyone who after nearly 2 decades of dealings calls into question my integrity. I'm more than man enough to admit when I'm wrong and am quick to do so to difuse situations. Ego aside, some things just can't be compromised and my integrity is at the top of the list.

FFX


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

why you bought from the same dealer? 

common you live on america, use your shipping power from ebay, amazon, or else! 

Thewarstore is also a good choice. 

and you buy it from your home, maybe wait a week....

in my country we pay like 100% over the price, we dont have a retail store and neither good access to internet commerce (this for real) so that won´t stop us from buying and playing! that shouldn´t stop you!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I am with FFX on this, he was called a liar by the very person that should have known better and because you are having a bad day that vendor has no right to call a very loyal customer a liar and a thief.
> .


But this is exactly what others have said. If the store owner was convinced that he did it right, and the customer is convinced that he did it wrong - how do you resolve it.

The store owner is NOT calling someone a lier simply because they say they got it right, in the same way as the customer is not calling the store owner a lier because they got it wrong.

One or other may have made a mistake, but just because you dont agree with the other person is not the same as being called a lier.

I work with people who have to add up my work and appointments and expenses. When I think they have made a mistake in their calcualtions I give them a call and ask them to double check it. They check it and say that, no, they are right. They arent calling me a lier - they are doing their job, and I am doing mine. The difference is, I or they can prove one way or the other because there are records and receipts of that work.

The customer should ALWAYS check what he is buying in the store, once you have left the store the vendor, no matter how nice a guy, will always think he has done it right because you simply cannot politely prove him wrong.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

No chance the receipt is wrong?

Does it itemise or is it a grand total?

Is your wallet $24 down?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless your receipt is wrong, there's nothing you can do unless you go in and try and have a civilised conversation with him. Better to repair, so you can continue shopping there than be barred or feel uncomfortable going back.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Go talk to the man face to face when the store is not busy. If you have been friends for so long then this should be a trivial matter. Phone calls are impersonal and easy to dismiss someone, when you are face to face with someone you've been dealing with for the better of two decades, it is much harder to.

This sounds like a huge misunderstanding.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Larry just hurry the hell up and open your store so I can make you and Ben rich.. LMAO

Dave


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ug, I need to sit down and work on my business plan! The best part is, the store just has to break even and I am good!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Wait...where are we talking about here?


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

*removed should have read ALL the pages before replying*

but i've allways had good luck with thewarstore.com for online orders, got some necrons coming right now sense my nearest FLGS is an hour off and i'd burn more in gas then shipping and handling.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FFX got ripped off and then called a liar. He is upset.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Geographically, I mean.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He lives in North Carolina.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, now I'm up to speed. Worried it was more local.

I really would just try and find out why you were charged full price or if they were charging you for the model that you had ordered.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, but even full price on everything would not make a 23 dollar difference.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the best option would have been for FFX to have taken his stuff back and asked for the shop owner to explain how he got to $68,i assume receipts are itemized in the US so what you bought will have prices on?, the big problem i have here is how someone at a till can tell you or ask you for $68 and you pay the man and then you only notice it 24 hours later, when im buying from a store i usually have a pretty good ball part figure how much i will be charged when i get to the till, that way i know that A,i can afford it and B i know im not getting over charged, $24 is like a third of the bill and should have set alarm bells ringing when you were asked for the money at the till.

Ok so the owner may not be right to call someone a liar and a thief but to be fair we dont know how the conversation went as we only have one side of it, and that one side was expecting a different outcome from what he got so its quite possible that what has been said has been tainted by the unexpected outcome, after all FFX said the words "all but" which for me means "i have taken what he said to mean something other than the actual meaning" because if someone all but calls you a liar and a thief it means that they didnt and if they didnt its not fair to claim that they did,but it does show that conversation is not cut and dry.
Did the owner ask you to come into store to sort it out?did he ask you to produce the recipt ?did you relay the prices over the phone and the items you bought? why did he think you owed him for a raptor? why did you alow him to ring up $24 extra stuff while you were at the till? did he mistake a raptor blister for a raptor kit?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I got ripped off at my FLGS in a different way. Everything is the MSRP, except I happened to get some Kanz that were $5 above the MSRP. I guess you just have to double check you purchases, even if it's a place you go to all the time. I'm still going to support the place, cause it's all I have locally.


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

you might also want to consider his buisness needs. He might be hurting in todays economy like most of us are. Maybe he can't justify the discount right now although it did make you a loyal customer for years. I'm just saying he probably wasn't acting out of spite


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd spit acid in the guys face and ignore all the people willing to bend over and take it in this thread.

Seriously I've never seen this many rear ends held sky high since the last time I went to a hooters and claimed I was a dashing millionaire.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maidel said:


> But this is exactly what others have said. If the store owner was convinced that he did it right, and the customer is convinced that he did it wrong - how do you resolve it.
> 
> The store owner is NOT calling someone a lier simply because they say they got it right, in the same way as the customer is not calling the store owner a lier because they got it wrong.
> 
> ...


Please refer to the OP and that FFX clearly states that the store owner had ACCUSED FFX of STEALING, how fucking clear can one get.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Please refer to the OP and that FFX clearly states that the store owner had ACCUSED FFX of STEALING, how fucking clear can one get.


No, Im sorry to say, he didnt.

What he said was:



> all but accused me of trying to steal from him.


When someone says 'all but' or 'practically' what it means is 'he didnt, but I felt like it'.

Someone else pointed that out about 2 pages ago.

:biggrin:


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't burn a good bridge man. $24 is nothing in the grand scheme of....well anything.

I was once ripped off by my FLGS (Shop A). Luckily another FLGS (Shop B) is like two shops up from them. I now always double check prices and go to the cheapest one (sometimes is Shop A, sometimes its Shop B) at one point making a point of looking at stuff in Shop A and buying it in Shop B only to come back to A and read it (what a douchey move I know!).

In a way I totally get your point - it's insulting because after all your the one who spends your cash there, to you its a large investment of your cash. Sadly the truth is to them it's another faceless transaction on a balancing book - they just see the numbers and try make the books look black and not red. I find it very hard ever to believe someone who wants my cash is ever genuine with their friendship - business is business afterall. 

For my advice - Cut him some slack - It could just be a one off. Otherwise - buy online and play with the stuff on his tables, he'll quickly clock on he's not getting cash from you if your in such a good business relationship - my flgs guy noticed this after I got ripped off and just began buying online. Eventually he asked where I was getting my stuff from and after the games I mentioned to him what had happened (long story, very trivial in hindsight). In the end he "apologized" on behalf of those involved and cut me a discount on some minis - which really was a bonus: I just wanted a "Yeah we like you coming here" and pat on the back. Still shop there still even though its a like £2-£3 more expensive (which adds up after buying like 300 things from there! :grin - far more rewarding than being lame about the whole thing.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maidel said:


> No, Im sorry to say, he didnt.
> 
> What he said was:
> 
> ...


In this world "All But" is the same "Actually".

This is re-enforced by the vendor refusing to refund the 24 dollars.

At no stage has FFX mentioned that he got his money back.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> In this world "All But" is the same "Actually".
> 
> This is re-enforced by the vendor refusing to refund the 24 dollars.
> 
> At no stage has FFX mentioned that he got his money back.


No, he didnt get his money back.

But why should he?

He thought as the customer he was right, the owner of the shop thought he was right.

He was at home, the shop owner was in the shop. If I called you up at your place of work and said 'you ripped me off for $24' you would do exactly the same thing - you would check your records (the till recepit) and say, 'sorry bub, I dont know what you are talking about, I gave you XYZ and charged you for them'.

I bet most store owners cant tell you exactly what they sold in a day, at least not if their shop is doing good business. :biggrin:

So, what was the shop owner supposed to say?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maidel said:


> No, he didnt get his money back.
> 
> But why should he?
> 
> ...


That is a massive cop out.

The owner should have given back the $24 bucks and be done with it.

Bullshit, any half decent owner would have a computerised system (granted at the time this was down) that tracks all purchases, and at the end of the day can print out what was sold compared to the day's takings minus the initial float.

Any owner should know exactly what he has in stock down to the last item, if he was convinced that he had sold that particular item this would have matched in his inventory, all he would have done is to count that and he would have know his inventory is one item over.

The owner did not do this, he was pig headed and decided that his customer was lying.


Oh and my local hobby shop has a fall back position if his computer goes down and that is a hand written itemised customer invoice, in which he signs and the customer signs. Time consuming? Yes, but needed.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> so hes cut you deals in the past and does not charge you sales tax and you didnt check your recipt and you wont buy from him for 24 dollars, sounds like your cutting off your own nose to spite your face so to speak.
> 
> i would take the loss and carry on, you game there and hes giving you a good deal, you need him more than he needs you tbf


sad to see a business owner condone stealing from a customer and telling him to fuck off because "He needs me more than I need him."

I normally think your posts are spot on, but this time you've lost it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> sad to see a business owner condone stealing from a customer and telling him to fuck off because "He needs me more than I need him."
> 
> I normally think your posts are spot on, but this time you've lost it.


well im sorry you disagree, you see stealing and verbal abuse, i see a misunderstanding and a customer not protecting himself which could be detrimental to his gaming experience where he plays, for the sake of a few dollars.

Plus we only ever get one side of the story and those are often abridged.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Also there is a a misconception that RRP is the actual price, it isn't it stands for recommended retail price, which means that once you pay your suppliers wholesale price you can sell that product at any price you want.
> 
> Like GW for instance say Abaddon is $20.00 RRP, after i buy it for $7.00 wholesale i can then sell it for $10 or $40 it is up to me at which price i sell it.


Not quite, you're bound by Games Workshops terms and condidtions of sale in your wholesale agreement. There's a reason why all the online retailers offer exactly the same discount.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Check your receipt and check your change BEFORE you leave the store. 

It sounds like there has been some administrative screw up, but the owner can't just go compensating people who claim they have been short changed days after the purchase.

If the clerk was cleary distracted then you have more of a responsibility to make sure you have paid correctly.

You live and learn.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What is confusing me about this is the whole Raptor part. Are you saying you have some on order and he said you have them? Or has he had them on hold for a while for you and you decided you didn't want them? That seems to be the biggest issue here is a raptor, did he charge you for the raptors he ordered for you? Has in stock special for you? Ect ect.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

scscofield said:


> What is confusing me about this is the whole Raptor part. Are you saying you have some on order and he said you have them? Or has he had them on hold for a while for you and you decided you didn't want them? That seems to be the biggest issue here is a raptor, did he charge you for the raptors he ordered for you? Has in stock special for you? Ect ect.


IIRC he had a raptor on hold, but was given a quantity by a couple of friends, if that's correct, and he had cancelled that holding a few weeks prior to the recent purchase and that the Owner had charged the guy for the raptor that the guy had cancelled, and the guy found out later while back at home of the mistake.

But in the long run, yes the OP should have checked the receipt and change before leaving the shop


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

could have gone to wayland games if GW hadnt prohibited them from selling of shores

why GW, just why?????


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> He lives in North Carolina.


Woah which shop was he in? Hanger 18 in cary?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well im sorry you disagree, you see stealing and verbal abuse, i see a misunderstanding and a customer not protecting himself which could be detrimental to his gaming experience where he plays, for the sake of a few dollars.
> 
> Plus we only ever get one side of the story and those are often abridged.


 Surely the logical thing to do would be to check the inventory and see if he sold the raptor or not. How many raptors do you suppose this guy has on hold to sell at his brick and mortar? You tell me what's likely? Do you sell a lot of raptors?

In this situation, it's easy to trust the customer, because I can't see how he could accidentally take the raptor. He would surely know if he had it. It's easy to mistrust the store owner because he has tons of models all around and is apparently having trouble managing his inventory.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not being funny, but in America you must have a lot of computer inventories for your small stores to expect this sort of thing. Most small non chain stores (that I know) are run by old gits who don't even know what PC stands for, let alone how to use one.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Maidel said:


> I'm not being funny, but in America you must have a lot of computer inventories for your small stores to expect this sort of thing. Most small non chain stores (that I know) are run by old gits who don't even know what PC stands for, let alone how to use one.


It doesn't have to be computerized.

He was holding a raptor for this fellow, surely he knows if he has 3 or 4 raptors or some other number. Just go have a look. Judging by most of the LGS i've been to, he couldn't have had more than 2 raptors. How hard could it be to remember?

He has to keep track of things at least loosely, or how will he tell if people are stealing his products.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> It doesn't have to be computerized.
> 
> He was holding a raptor for this fellow, surely he knows if he has 3 or 4 raptors or some other number. Just go have a look. Judging by most of the LGS i've been to, he couldn't have had more than 2 raptors. How hard could it be to remember?


how hard is it to check what your getting charged for when your at the till? 

sounds like the problem has come from the customer and the store becoming over familiar with each other, tabs and holding models has taken place, discounts given and received and "favours" happening alot like you might get in a gaming club, but thats caused a divide when a problem with money comes about, customer wants his customer service and forgets all thats been done for him and the store owner reacts badly to the complaint from someone he was friendly with.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

In this world "All But" is the same "Actually".

Hmmmm...

So... We're playing a game and I can beat you with the last roll of the dice if it's a 6.
If I roll a 5, do I win? 
Surely I must have because it's "all but" a 6.


----------

